# PLEASE HELP: Killing rats!



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

what ways are there except for hitting them over the head?

how would i gas them in my home?

Thanks You


----------



## andyfraser666 (Jan 4, 2007)

I know someone that uses a soda stream to cull her rats 

or you could freeze them (depending how old and lively they are)

better still just buy frozen


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

I can vouch for one of these : victory:

Rodent heaven:

cheers
Alan


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

pencil over back of neck, press down, and pull tail back and up, works everytime


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

A very big mouse trap? :whistling2:


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

goodness! I couldn't do that. the pencil thing! are you serious, suppose you are! LOL


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> pencil over back of neck, press down, and pull tail back and up, works everytime


thanks mate...instant kill ye?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

snakelover said:


> thanks mate...instant kill ye?


Only if you get it right first time every time.

Otherwise, you could just break the tail, deglove the tail skin, injure the animal's neck without actually breaking it....

I would strongly recommend a CO2 rig unless you've got someone there to SHOW you how to correctly break a rodent's neck.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I've tried most methods and I can only say that any hands on method makes you feel totally crap. Especially if it doesn't work the first time.
I've tried a reaper using vinegar and bicarb and I couldn't get the mix right.
I now use a tub, food storage, and a CO2 bottle, tube and regulator from Halfords.

It costs about £20 but it's quick, humane and as painless as it could possibly be.

Takes about 30 seconds for 20 mice to go to sleep.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

rotty said:


> I can vouch for one of these : victory:
> 
> Rodent heaven:
> 
> ...


How do you do this if you dont have the rodentheaven cage thingy. Could i use just 2 normal tubs, one inside of each other and follow the instructions?

Please reply asap


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

rotty said:


> I can vouch for one of these : victory:
> 
> Rodent heaven:
> 
> ...


I want to use that method but dont have the stuff they say!!! The rods and medium, small tubs, tubes etc. how else can i do it with bicarbinate....and vinigar???

ASAP please! Thanks


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Is it the gas from the mixtur that kills the rodents?


----------



## caladina (Mar 21, 2008)

freeze them 

but why do you want to kill them? if they are feeder food isn't it natural to let the predetor (no not _the_ predetor) kill them its self?

do the preds you guys feed dead stuff to naturally eat carrion?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

dont want to live feed. Would rather the rat die fast, or un painfully than squished alive, even though that way is more natural.

Anyone, does the sodium bicarbinate + vinigar gas kill, make the rats fall 2 sleep!

really need to now asap!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

caladina said:


> freeze them
> 
> but why do you want to kill them? if they are feeder food isn't it natural to let the predetor (no not _the_ predetor) kill them its self?
> 
> do the preds you guys feed dead stuff to naturally eat carrion?


Freeze them alive!!!??? Thats sick....!!! no one does this do they!!??


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok it doesnt matter!!! I have done it!

Checked on google for human ways!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

And sorry for all the double, triple posts!

i feel like sh!t.

EDIT: Can a mod close this thread?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Use the CO2 methos mentioned by Saxon


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I put them in a black bag and hit them on the concrete, died instantly. I prefer it like that! i cant see them, and its fast. Stilll got another 0 left, but 2 are keepers, to add to the breeder group. to make 2.2.

Thanks.

I got this method of another forum, as i was deseperate. 

dan  I will have to get used to it. I will be doing this to all my babies.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> pencil over back of neck, press down, and pull tail back and up, works everytime


 my way!!:no1:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

snakelover said:


> I put them in a black bag and hit them on the concrete, died instantly. I prefer it like that! i cant see them, and its fast. Stilll got another 0 left, but 2 are keepers, to add to the breeder group. to make 2.2.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, kiddo, but that isn't a humane means of death.

Yeah, it's out of sight, out of mind, but because you cannot see what you're doing you cannot guarantee that you're not killing those animals through massive pain and shock as opposed to a humane and painless death.

Get yourself a CO2 rig set up. Saxon described what you needed in her post below mine; heck, if you'd searched for carbon dioxide on the forum you'd probably have seen my list of what to buy and how to rig it up AND how to use it... this post here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/109057-making-gas-chamber.html - and my specific post: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/109057-making-gas-chamber.html#post1530622 

No, freezing them wouldn't be humane either. They'd feel their ears, tails, paws and eyes freeze first.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

caladina said:


> freeze them
> 
> but why do you want to kill them? if they are feeder food isn't it natural to let the predetor (no not _the_ predetor) kill them its self?
> 
> do the preds you guys feed dead stuff to naturally eat carrion?


It's not considered a good idea to feed a live rodent to a snake. Though it is more 'natural' for the snake to feed this way in the wild, in the wild the rodent can escape from the snake if the snake misses. In captivity, it's stuck in a box with a predator; this causes stress for the rodent. And a scared, hungry, thirsty rodent can do horrific things to one's pet snake.

Dead mice don't bite.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

snakelover,

Like I said it makes you feel shite. I tried all ways there wasn't one that made me feel I'd done my best by the rodents until I used the new tub method I now have.
Honestly it's a piece of 'wee wee' to make. I'm useless at making things and I managed in less than 15 minutes to make mine.
Literally a hole in the bottom of the tub to fit the tube through, I use plastic inserts but you dont' need to, a little hole in the top of the tub to allow excess air out and there you go you're ready for the 'off' so to speak.

I now take it out, put the regulator on the bottle and 'Bob's your Uncle'.
I feel better aobut it, the rodents don't 'seem' to suffer and it takes less than 30 minutes to 'recycle' more than a 100 rodents.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of mine.
I just put my finger over the little pipe on top.
I use a smaller tub for when I only do a small number of mice.
I can do 20+ mice in this size tub in one go.
It's simple, as humane as you're going to get and cheap to make.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok, may try that when i breed my next lot.

I feel ok about hitting them on concrete in a bag, as its instant (looks like it is from couple i done) and its fast.

How much are the welding gas bottles?

Mod close the thread once question is anwsered please!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

It cost £20 for the bottle and regulator but you can do hundreds of rats or mice with one bottle and the regulator is reusable.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

another way is plastic sandwich bags, smack on floor or wall etc, and use a new one every mouse, otherwise you will make them panic. : victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

thats more or less the smae as mine?


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

I just snap their necks, quick and painless, none of the fuss in reapers etc ( although they are effective, there's the cost and building one).

The problem with the bag and whack is that as its in a bag you cant see what bit of the rat is being whacked, you could just be slamming its arse end full pelt into the floor.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

snakelover said:


> thats more or less the smae as mine?


sorry, misread it :blush::lol2:


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

Is it cheaper to raise and bread your own feeder rats than buying frozen ones?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

EvilMunky said:


> Is it cheaper to raise and bread your own feeder rats than buying frozen ones?


Depends on how many you are feeding, larger collections (or if your selling the excess on to mates) make it quite cost effective. You don't generally get the quality issues from home bred you can get sometimes from shop bought.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i only have 4 snakes, but still breed my own, rats round here cost like £1+ each. Once you have bought the breeder rats, it is pretty cheap from thier.

Would i be alloud to give/sell my local fish shop some frozen rats? they keep a couple snakes.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

From what I've been told by some people you have to be licensed to do anything with them other than breed them to feed your own. I think that may be specific to certain aresa of the country though as when I checked with my local council licensing didn't want to know and the EHO that I spoke to was more interested in ensuring I wasn't keeping DWA or selling the babies live as pets. All she said is that if I sold feeders on a commercial basis (ie: lots of them!) I may have to declare it to the tax-man.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*o.m.g*

rats bags and concrete!
snapping necks!
freezing!
:blush:scary stuff


----------



## Malky (Feb 24, 2008)

If I had them live, I'd end up keeping them as pets or something. I hate the idea of bags & concrete, it's so inhumane!!!!!!!!! Just buy them frozen is what I would do


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Dont see all the what all the fuss is just make a priest hold them down securely and hit them hard on top of the head job done.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

this thread is well graphic :O


----------



## reptile1 (Jan 25, 2008)

any1 else got pics of there gas chambers?


----------



## hmiah007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Why dont you buy a airgun and shoot it? instant death.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

hmiah007 said:


> Why dont you buy a airgun and shoot it? instant death.


Good Idea!!!! So our beloved reps can eat bits of lead shrapnel!!!
I'd go with CO2 or snapping their necks. Any method is probably less stressful to the mice than the meat we eat, that's the food chain.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I would get a firm hold of head and body and a sharptwist going as far round as i can and then pull the neck to mae sure, saxons chamber looks best though.


----------



## b-pro (Feb 22, 2008)

Shovel? oh no thats how I dealt with em at the garden center


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

OMG I feel sick

I dont know how anybody does it :help:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

We don't do it because we LIKE doing it... we do it because we know that if we've done it we've done it as humanely as we possibly can, and that our rats and mice have had a life and death as free of pain, stress and fear as possible.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> We don't do it because we LIKE doing it... we do it because we know that if we've done it we've done it as humanely as we possibly can, and that our rats and mice have had a life and death as free of pain, stress and fear as possible.


I wasn't suggesting that you like doing it, sorry if thats how it came across.:blush:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

cool nice comment lol. i can see if you breed you rown stuff you know it's healthy happy and has lead a great life.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

It pisses me off when people say you are cruel or whatever becasue you kill your rats! I kill them for my snakes, they wouldnt be alive if i didnt need snake food, the only purpose they have is to be snake food. Its the food chain.

People say feed it live, its more natural. I aint the cruel one, my way kills the rat instantly, they suggested i live feed, and let it die slowly!Also after seing videos of live feeding the squeeling would make me want to take it back out. :censor::censor:

That will not make sence lol, but if you read it slowly it might LOL.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I wouldn't be sure that the "smack in a bag" is humane or instant. As others have said, if you can't SEE what you're hitting, you could just be doing massive damage that paralyses them or makes them die of shock instead of an actual instant humane kill.

That's why I use CO2 - I can't guarantee I'd get a "big swing" or snapping a rat's neck right the FIRST time I tried let alone every single time after that... so I don't have the right to try and risk messing it up.


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

this thread is pretty good, saved me asking the question and gave me a laugh too.

it will be my first time when my mice and multi's breed and definitely wont be trying to break necks or see how hard it is to smash a rodents head in!!!

im going to make a gas chamber, i watched them culling chicks on telly and it seems painless (as possible)

that rodent reaper seems far to complicated, just get the gas from a welders shop


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

hmiah007 said:


> Why dont you buy a airgun and shoot it? instant death.



FREEZE mice, while i shoot you in the head - yeah right

LMAO:roll2::roll2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i dont feed ats as i dont have anything that eats them anymore used to have a boa so obviosly i have no issues with feeding rodents and can totaly see why ud kill em urself but gotta say read this thread and felt pretty sick could never kill em especaily not by the snapping the neck or smashing them,gasing all the way by far the most human way putting them in the freezer live is a liberty


----------

